# Coinstar $10 iTunes Bonus through 3/6/2011



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Just posted this under Special Deals and Discounts:

Cash in $40 worth of coins at participating Coinstar machines and get a bonus $10 iTunes card. You'll get a code at the bottom of your receipt to use immediately for the coins you turned in; the $10 iTunes card will be mailed to you.
http://www.coinstar.com/SpecialOffersDetail/PromoId/7

(You'll get full credit for the coins you cash in.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

They had a similar deal with Amazon before XMAS that was really nice, but you could use bills to pay.  This one specifies coins.  I don't remember whether the Amazon one specified coins or not.  Anyone know if bills will work on this one?


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I've only known them to accept coins for these promos. If you don't have the coins, you can just go to the bank and buy 4 rolls of quarters. : )

From the link above:

Receive a $10 iTunes Gift Card by mail when you convert in a single transaction at least US$40 in coins into an iTunes eCertificate during the Promotion Period at a participating Coinstar Center® in the U.S. only. You will receive an iTunes eCertificate with a unique code ("Promotion Code") with your qualifying Coinstar® transaction.


----------

